# [SOLVED] [Win7 Pro x64] Media Player Classic always lag



## fang_laluna (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi,

I downloaded k-lite codec pack x64 and media player classic. But it lags, every time I play a movie file.

I used media player classic w/ vista 32bit and it worked just fine.

I tried to use VLC media player alternatively but the the movie quality is terrible (pixelated).

Is Any1 experiencing the same issue?

EDIT: Here's example pic:


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jun 18, 2010)

then use 32 bit


----------



## Mr McC (Jun 18, 2010)

I use kmplayer, have you tried it?

http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14938


----------



## fang_laluna (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> I use kmplayer, have you tried it?
> 
> http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14938



Nope, might give it a try. I think it might be codec related issue

SOLVED: http://shark007.net/win7codecs.html, there is additional x64 as well.

Works like a charm


----------



## Kreij (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting the solution, Fang


----------

